
Boston Dynamics debuts the production version of SpotMini - jonbaer
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/18/boston-dynamics-debuts-the-production-version-of-spotmini/
======
sytelus
60 pounds, 90-min on single charge, price not yet announced, 100 will be
produced in a year.

